# Garage Decor



## jwowwza (Jun 28, 2021)

Hey all,
I think this is the right thread but maybe you can redirect me if its not.
I have a 67 gto thats been sitting in the garage since......the 70s lol.
My first step is to get it out and washed, but it won't budge. 
Neutral, 1st, reverse, all that it won't move lol its on a decline too. Does it need new brake drums or is there a way to unlock them?
Thanks for the help
-jac


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

It could be 100 issues causing it to be stuck. If the shifter goes into neutral, jack up the rear and spin the wheels to verify what is actually stuck.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes exactly and if the parking brake especially was left on, look inside and see, the shoes would get bonded to the drums. Those can be released backed off, banged on with a big hammer and a drum pulled can be employed to pull them off.

But like Army said could be many things, first you have to see if the wheels will roll in neutral…then move on


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Try jacking it up and see if you can turn all of the four wheels. I had a rear drum stick (not my Gto) after sitting outside an airport parking lot for 5 weeks. Pulled the tire off and bam, one good smack with a hammer and it freed up. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

